# One of my latest model shoots - Alissia



## DanFSU (Jun 11, 2009)

I was very happy with this set, in under three hours we had several very distinct looks.  Had the help of a hair stylist and make up artist.  Never leave home without them!
I used a Nikon D80 with 50mm 1.8/f and my SB-800 flash in an umbrella.
Also, I shot everything in and around my house and the last "studio" looking shot was actually shot on my bed... okay so that sounded a little creepy but I don't have money for a studio so whatever works, right?! LOL
Let me know what you think!

1.






2. 





3. 





4. 





5.





6. 





7.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 11, 2009)

I dig shot #3, very cute.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 11, 2009)

Eeeeyow. I love the last one. I think it could have used a some more fill from the left though to decrease contrast, and just a little more on the hair, but it's still a superb shot. The makeup really makes it.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 11, 2009)

Only thing I might do, is crop #4, so that you get rid of that black bar on the bottom (which screams "Hey I'm in a room somewhere!") and instead just have her floating on a fluffy. . .thing.


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 11, 2009)

Andrew Sun said:


> I dig shot #3, very cute.


so it's not just the boobs? LOL, yeah, this shot really showed her personality



musicaleCA said:


> Eeeeyow. I love the last one. I think it could have used a some more fill from the left though to decrease contrast, and just a little more on the hair, but it's still a superb shot. The makeup really makes it.


Thanks, yeah lighting was a real challenge here.  I was using a single SB-800 mounted to an umbrella and an incandescent lamp without it's shade to provide hair lighting, and there was minor ambiance room lighting.  I need more lights... 



ANDS! said:


> Only thing I might do, is crop #4, so that you get rid of that black bar on the bottom (which screams "Hey I'm in a room somewhere!") and instead just have her floating on a fluffy. . .thing.


I was really fighting with that and hit myself in the head a couple times for not seeing that in the shot the first time, Cropping just doesn't work and still keep it in 8x12 format. ::sigh:: LOL, I like the floating on a fluffy...thing!


----------



## Baaaark (Jun 12, 2009)

This is going to sound negative, even though I don't mean it that way.

How the heck to you get a model to agree to come back to your apartment and lay on your bed in her underwear for a shot?

You are quite good at persuasion, sir.


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 12, 2009)

LMAO!!!  I totally agree with you, it is creepy as hell!  I never thought I'd have a model at my place, let alone in my bed!  Truthfully, I had my girlfriend there, my makeup artist, and my hair stylist (all female) so she was very comfortable.  Her attitude had a lot to do with it as well, she trusted in my eye and was open to everything.  Definitely would work with her again.


----------



## ekool (Jun 12, 2009)

I like #3 and #4


----------



## CareToPose (Jun 12, 2009)

she's as sexy as me.. lol! 

overall, i love the shots except #5..


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've gotta go with #3 as well. It's sexy while also showing personality.


----------



## Roger (Jun 12, 2009)

I think they're all very good....agree with the black border problem, but still a fine shot....I like the dark/high contrast look of the last shot, for me it's in keeping with her look.


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks guys (and sexy girl!), I'm enjoying the critiques as well as seeing which ones are most popular.  What kind of lighting do you guys prefer?


----------



## jmthompson (Jun 12, 2009)

I am definitely not an experienced portrait photographer, just starting this year after wanting a change from shooting sports, so this comes from an untrained eye, but my first thought when I looked at #4 was that she was missing a leg.  Maybe arrange the "fluffy thing" so just a bit of leg is showing?  I think the general pose is great, possibly just needs to be a little more leg!  I like the lighting in #6 the best, as I feel it appears the most natural and "outdoorsy", but that is definitely just a personal preference!  Great shots, and I will be looking for more to study!


----------



## bdavis (Jun 12, 2009)

My favs are #3 and #4. In my opinion these are the best of the series. You nailed the exposures and her expressions are so natural and playful. Nice work.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 12, 2009)

Really beautiful work.  I was trying to pick my favorites, but I really like them all.  I agree with the above critiques.  I think #3 is my favorite because you can see her character so much.


----------



## Breanna (Jun 12, 2009)

Wonderful shots and GORGEOUS girl (where did you find her?) 

My favorite is the first one. I can't really tell you why- it just is. Second one is a close second, and the only one I'm not a huge fan of is the last one, but thats because of the crazy hair and makeup, which I don't find flattering at all. Nothing to do with your photography 

Man, I love her hair in the first shots- why is your stylist and can she come do my hair? haha.


----------



## paulpippin29 (Jun 12, 2009)

Man you nailed this, really did. This is the type of thing I'm trying to break into at the moment. Is this what you do exclusively? Photography wise I mean.


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Model Mayhem is a great place to network with models in your local area.  It's free to sign up and it has a huge following.
I just started with modeling photography about 6 months ago, aiming for high fashion though most of this set isn't.  Definitely looking for a job in the field right now... yeah, it's tough!
Breanna - Yeah, I never ever thought I'd shoot something like that cause it's so weird.  But, I'm trying to shoot that kind of stuff because it was always my weakest area of photography. (talking about the last one, and high fashion shots in general)


----------



## rubbertree (Jun 13, 2009)

~gasp!~
They are all stunning!


----------



## DanFSU (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks!
I have another set I just finished up and I'll probably post them today or tomorrow.


----------

